# What is the Amperage Draw on a American Flyer 300



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

I just picked up an American Flyer 300 and cleaned all the contacts and checked the armature and brushes. I only have a small 6VA transformer. The Locomotive lights up but just hums. Does it take more than 6VA to get it running? Thanks.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Never ran that experiment. The smallest transformer Gilbert ever sold was 25W. Most of these engines need at least 2A at 12V with a small string of cars. It should have enough current to energize the reverse unit coil, illuminate the headlight and start the engine running if powered with a 15 VA transformer. I really doubt a 6VA would do it.
Are you sure the reverse unit is working and the fingers and contacts on it are good? The reverse unit is in the engine on a 300, the top protruding lever locks and unlocks the reverse unit.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

On a lionel I know it takes 7 volts to kick the reverse unit.

Maybe its 7 watts, not sure. That transformer might be too small.

Many AF will run on ac or dc. I don't know about a 300. My 282 will
run on either. What I am getting at is you might have a DC train transformer.
But first you need to find out if a 300 will run on DC. Someone here will know.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You were right, it is about 7V. Gilbert transformers have a minimum voltage on the variable post of 7V. This was to guarantee the reverse unit will actuate. A reverse unit in good repair will pull in at about 5V. An old one can require as much as 10V to sequence. The problem is with the reverse unit coil paralleled across the motor, a 6VA transformer cannot output enough current to both actuate the coil and spin the motor armature. The internal resistance of the small power supply is high compared to the stalled motor, which looks almost like a short circuit until the motor starts spinning.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Is a 300 ac or dc?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It has a series connected universal motor. While marketed as AC they run equally well on either AC or DC. Some say they run better on DC.


----------



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

The 300 can run AC or DC. I can energize the reverse unit coil and illuminate the headlight. I cleaned the rolling contact on the reverse unit. The armature and brushes are good. I believe, after all this good information I got from all of you, that I will need a stronger transformer. Thank you all for your input. I am a former EMD employee. I use to test the high voltage cabinets before they were installed into the Locomotives in LaGrange IL.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

My wife and I were sorting through 100's of old slide cubes this past weekend to see if there were slides we wanted to scan. One of the cubes had the slides I took on a tour of the LaGrange EMD plant in June 1978. It was a big PR, open to the public event. There was also a nice car show in the lot of employee cars. Were you there then? I lived in Woodridge at the time.


----------



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

I lived in Evergreen Park at that time. I started there in 1977. I remember the open house. It was awesome. Send some pictures if you can.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

The Flyer Service manual states that the 300 ".. Tested at 12 volts AC. At 12 volts it should not draw more than 1.5 amps......not to draw more than 1.75 amps while pulling four box cars."


----------

